

Cordless phone does DECT, WiFi, GPS on Android 4.0 - deviceguru
http://linuxgizmos.com/cordless-phone-does-dect-wifi-gps-on-android/

======
Zigurd
There is a problem with this idea: A mobile phone, especially a smartphone, is
a personal device. It is all about your SIM, your text messages, your Google
account and other accounts, etc. The whole Android ecosystem is built around
your identity. Android can store multiple identities. The UI for multiple
users is usually only exposed on tablets. That's because they have not figured
out how to share the SIM and the mobile service contract.

Cordless phones, on the other hand, are not personal at all. Pick up any phone
and use it. It's assumed the landline account is for the use of anyone in a
household. Creating the right UX for that and blending it with Android's multi
user capabilities is not easy.

